# Aquatic Kingdom - Boxing Day Sale 12/26/19



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

50% off all livestock (Fish and Coral)


Boxed Marine Salt $39.99 -Reg. $69.99
Bucket Marine Salt $44.99 -Reg. $74.99


RLSS SKIMMER 6” 
50 GALLON – 90 GALLON - $249.99 - Reg. $499.9
WAVELINE DC 2700


RLSS SKIMMER 7” 
90 GALLON - $249.99 - Reg. $499.9
PSK 2500


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

What brand of Marine Salt?


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

Omega Sea Salt


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you guys have any other skimmers on sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

We have a few other skimmers in stock. What are you looking for?


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ecnodelims said:


> We have a few other skimmers in stock. What are you looking for?


Not to sure yet. I'm setting up my old system and it has roughly 300 gallon total volume. I had an older ati bubble master that worked alright but thinking of a change as the pumps were a pain sometimes on re start up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

I PM'd you


----------

